# Brutes and starter gear?????



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well my 08 broke like two months due to shearing off some teeth from the starter gear and well yesterday my buddy 08 did the same thing. Just wondering how many of yall have had to replace your starter gear seems kinda strange that they did this and ad about the same hrs and miles too kinda weird lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah it happens a lot. Mostly to folks that have a CDI or controler that advances the spark timing. The starter's tork is stronger then the gear teeth and cranking one with 5 extra degrees of advance is just more load then that can take for long periods. Let alone the kick-back that sometimes happens. I cringe everytime mine kicks back and yea I got a CDI. 

Now you guys that don't have anything like a CDI...try some higher octane fuel because if you have predetination, that just as bad if not worse then advanced timing.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea both of our bikes have nothing but at the time mine happened i had a pc3 but now both are stock as for controllers or anything. and we use 93 octane all the time well i do and mine still happened so idk hopefully mines good for awhile i hope and his is under warranty so it will be fine just weird and funny thing is his happened in the middle of a hole with his seat water level lol. but his is completely sealed and has exhaust stack so no water sucked in oil thank goodness but this starter gear is crap i believe or we got some made on a monday with a hangover lol


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

My '09 did the same thing at about 1200 miles i was not real impressed and the dealer said that with the teeth in the bottum of the case it could cause engine problems but usually not. I have my doubts since it was useing a little oil before and now its using more and more.:thinking:


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

couldnt make it to myakka? but made it out riding anyways..nice.... maybe you guys should have went to myakka


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine did it because of my kids starting my bike with the cdi in. They did not know that you had to give it gas when starting.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we didnt make it to myakka because we had a long night before and were in no rush sat morning and decided not to go at the last min but back on subject wow i guess this could go along with the seals going bad too lol seems like alot have this problem


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

:haha: ok.. you keep tellin yourself that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok that didn't make sense ^^^ lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

replaced mine last year, when bad from letting the kid start it.... kick back big time! p.s. if you replace it yourself, make sure the rubber gommet (<?) for the stater wires is in right. pinched mine, now have an oil leak there.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

whos bike messed up jason?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

coreys went bad in the hole behind the house and it sucks cause that was his first ride on his lift and springs


----------

